# Tankmates for Yellow Labs



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Any suggestions on what would make good tankmates for my yellow labs?? I have a 55 gal tank and its really, really empty looking.. currently it houses 4 small labs and thats it..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would suggest a young group of sci. fryeri(african hap) they will grow into a nice deep blue color through the whole body and then a nice white blaze mohawk. 

For red, i would suggest aulo. rubscens or aulo. Eureka's. 

Those would make beautiful contrast in the tank.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

any African Cichlid will go fine with those yellow labs. Labs are a peaceful fish. You can put either Mbuna or Haps and Peackocks, you could even go with some Tang. fish.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, thanks.. I will research all of those..


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Pseudotropheus saulosi! That way you get blue/black fish and orange-yellow fish. They also don't get too big. A species of Aulonocara would be nice too.


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a trio of yellow labs in my tank rite now i have 3 red zebras in there with them (2 female (orange) 1 male(purple)) I also have a clown pleco in with them to. No problems, although i have a decent set up with lots of hiding places (all rock caves) and they are JUST maturing now i think...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

More yellow labs, a group of 8-12 is pretty active. Also a pleco. I have "yellow Jakes" in with my yellow Labs, but I'm going to move them because they're not breeding. I think the Labs may be a bit active for them. I have some Blue A. Stuartgranti that beat up on "Kenyii" so there probably is some Pea**** that would make good tank mates for them. I wouldn't put Salousi in with them, if they release fry in the big tank, you would have to sort yellow babies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe P. Demonsoni They're all blue/black.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How far are you from Atlanta? AAAA auction March 11 in Duluth, GA. http://atlantaaquarium.com/auction.htm.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im about an hour and half away - depending


----------

